# Branding Advice



## paul1 (Sep 25, 2016)

I've mentioned in another thread I am getting ready to upload my first adventure for DM's Guild, but I am seeking advice on branding. For marketing should I go ahead and come up with a brand name, website, facebook? Is it too early for that? Any advice from your experience in doing so?


----------



## paul1 (Sep 25, 2016)

My apologies this may need to be moved over to DM Guild's Forum. Thank you


----------



## Morrus (Sep 25, 2016)

Be careful about branding you include in/on your product and ensure you have read the DMsG agreement and understand the IP situation.


----------



## paul1 (Sep 28, 2016)

If I want to plan on future projects and say create a brand--as an example let's say Yeti Games. Can I legally just create the brand? Does one need to register as a business? Can I just label products as a Yeti Games product before going through certain procedures?


----------



## LordEntrails (Sep 28, 2016)

paul1 said:


> If I want to plan on future projects and say create a brand--as an example let's say Yeti Games. Can I legally just create the brand? Does one need to register as a business? Can I just label products as a Yeti Games product before going through certain procedures?



There are a couple of way to legally define and protect a company/entity, but you can't register or claim a "brand". What you have to do it either trademark or copyright a name, phrase or image. This is what is commonly referred to as a brand.

You should Google the terms you're interested in to get information specific for your location. 

Where I live, there are difference in the legal protections offered if I copyright vs register a copyright, but little difference between trademarking and registering a trademark. (Registering is simply applying for and listing a copyright or trademark through a recognized government agency your term.)


----------



## paul1 (Oct 9, 2016)

Thanks LordEntrails,

After researching online I think I am too new to trademark yet. I claimed a Facebook page with my potential brand name. I will most likely be reserving the domain name soon as well.


----------



## LordEntrails (Oct 9, 2016)

The biggest thing you have to do to keep your brand (copyright or trademark) is you have to defend it. Meaning periodically (at least every few years, I think) you have to perform a search to make sure no one else is using it or trying to, and then send them a cease and desist letter.


----------



## paul1 (Oct 10, 2016)

LordEntrails said:


> The biggest thing you have to do to keep your brand (copyright or trademark) is you have to defend it. Meaning periodically (at least every few years, I think) you have to perform a search to make sure no one else is using it or trying to, and then send them a cease and desist letter.




I am glad you pointed me in the right direction. Now that the adventure is released I will have time to strategize this. I learned that owning the domain name does not protect the name. If someone trademarked the example "Yeti Games" I would probably lose rights to the domain name yeti games.com So I will need to get it setup sooner than expected. Again I am small potatoes, but I really want this brand name it's cool . 

Again, thanks for the help.


----------



## LordEntrails (Oct 11, 2016)

paul1 said:


> Again, thanks for the help.



Glad to help and good luck with wherever you take Yeti Games


----------

